
The Race to Replace Your Keyboard - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmEc3QaC08E
======
melling
Here’s the related WSJ article:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-qwerty-days-are-almost-
over...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-qwerty-days-are-almost-
over-1538312400)

The author is basically making the case that with AR, VR, and mobile devices,
we need another input device instead of a keyboard.

